# Sudden loud noise in speakers/headphones



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi, my pc has been running fine for a couple of weeks since i built it.
I was playing poker online, had some tracking software open for it inporting hand histories, had a webbrowser open on a website iv been too many times, no weird popups open on it, everything was fine. All of a sudden this very loud buzzz!!!! continuous from the speakers, i turned the speakers off. 

About 5 minutes i restore the web browser and was gonna google my issue, when i heard this sound faintly through my headphones(which i wasn't wearing at the time thankfully). So i shut down all my programs and googled the issue but did not find anything useful, this took about 15 minutes and no loud noise was heard. I re-booted and tryed playing some music, the music sounded fine on my headphones and when i turned on my speakers again.

Im kind of worried this might happen again sometime, and wondered if anyone knows what might cause something like this to happen.

System spec:
PSU: Corsair 850W TX Series
GPU: EVGA 470GTX
Mobo: Asus M4A89GTD PRO
Ram: 2x2GB G. Skill DDR3 1600mhz
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
OS: Win 7 Home Premium
Sound card: Auzentech Prelude.
Speakers: logitech Z 5500
Harddrives: Seagate baracuda 320mb; Maxtor 250 GB 7,200rpm DiamondMax 10; WD My Book 1TB.
Optical drives: LG GGC-H20L Super Multi Blue Blu-ray Disc and HD DVD-Rom; LG-GH22NS30 22x Super multi.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hard to say, especially as it only happened once. Could be a driver issue, some conflict (with audio) over something you had running, or a hardware issue.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for replying. Since you didn't seem sure of what the problem was, i decided to wait a while, see if it happened again. Well it has happened a few times now, and seems to be occuring more frequently, as it happened a few minutes ago and happened last week also. It only seems to happen when i have my poker software open. I have pacific poker client, and a program called holdemmanager open that allows me to import hand histories. Also have skype and msn open.
Does anyone know of a way i could find out what is causing the problem please?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Trial and error. Experiment until you can reproduce the error consistently. Then you can close apps and test with varying combinations of the apps open until you can isolate which app is causing the problem. I would start with Skype and MSN as they both have audio/video components.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thnx, i will try this.


----------



## ant9985 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi. I hear the sound again today.
I closed skype/msn in the morning, but for some reason my comp is running rly sluggish. It is brand new, but everything is taking longer to load, no idea what's causing it. Anyway, i was playing pacific poker for about 40minutes, and sat out for a few mins. When i got back to the comp, i clicked on the button to sit back in on one of my tables, and a few seconds later i hear bzzzzzzzzzzzz(for about 4 seconds), then bz bz. Im pretty sure it is the same sound for the same lenghs of time, a horrible loud static like sound. I noted it in wordpad and was typing for a little while, then moved the mouse and heard few short static sounds like the ones after the long one then all was fine again, sound works fine ect...
Im worried my auzentech prelude might be damaged somehow and causing it, but this only ever happens when im playing pacific poker(not every time i play, but once every 3 days or so i guess), and i use my comp a lot, for games and such, throughout the day.

Im pretty sure skype was closed, but msn, i right click close window on the bottom bar, and it looks like it shrinks itself down to the right hand side of the screen. When i click the up arrow there isn't any icon for it, so i assume it's closed... strange that it closes in such a way though.

Sry for long post, im not sure what to do now, should i contact the poker company?
If i had a virus, it should show up in the processes window as a .exe right?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For a "virus", simply run a complete scan with your AV software. You can also run MalwareBytes to search for malware.

From your description, it sounds like a hardware issue. 

If the motherboard has an onboard audio chipset, you could remove your Auzentech and switch to see if the problem stops.


----------

